# Perhaps a lame question



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm a regular on the Waterfowl Forum but I had a friend ask me about rabbit hunting the other day. He wants to hunt rabbits with a pellet gun and wants to know what kind of restrictions there are for areas such as Island Lake or Proud Lake. Can anyone shed any light on the subject or guide me to a site where the restirctions are explained ? Thank you.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

As I understand the regulations, pellet/air guns are illegal to hunt with in Michigan.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Thats news to me I thought they just had a FPS limit they had to be above.


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

You may want to post this question in the "questions about MI hunting/fishing laws" section. I have never seen any state regulations liminting hunting with air guns (not even fps restrictions). I am aware of several local restrictions like individual townships or even just on parts of townships. The County Laws will list the township regulations or refer you to the right place/person. Macomb Twp has some weird ones & I have seen some that allow pellet gun hunting in an area but not with dogs etc. Good Luck & have fun. You may end up like me - hooked on pellet gun hunting! John H.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Not sure on the rules of the air guns but i can tell u I have had my beagles work the Proud lake area and only got 3 rabbits there in the last 4 years. I only go there if my old man wants to get out for a little bit and do some father -son- bonding. Im not saying that u shouldnt try but i would think about finding some where else. Good luck and dont kill all the rabbits save some for us


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

There is nothing that says you can't hunt with an air rifle. Modern adult rifles shoot 1000 fps + which is assentially like a .22


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks everybody - I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

the only restrictions in the hunter handbook is using air guns to kill frogs and the like. 
As for island and proud lake, you have to work some deep cover. a lot of the easy access areas are overhunted. But if you go into the heavy cover there are bunnies. I don't eat bunnies I never found the right recipe, when I do shoot them I make sure I have someone lined up to take them. What I'm saying is Island lake has em, I've left plenty there when running Logan.
Don't worry about the hikers and bikers, most know to wear orange.


----------



## Eagle00708 (Sep 9, 2006)

Last I knew it was leagel to hunt with a slingshot even!


----------



## cjric (Oct 30, 2004)

I have a crossman quest 1000 and it has been surprisingly deadly when "hunting" rabbits in my father in laws garden. They have all been still head shots and the pellets usually go almost all the way through the head. Not sure how it would do jump shooting them, or how deadly a body shot would be.


----------

